# Tandem Heart



## lswindull (Jul 28, 2008)

What is the correct code to use for Tandem Heart?  How does this differ from the ECMO?

Thanks from Houston.


----------



## MLS2 (Jul 30, 2008)

0048T (Implantation of a ventricular assist device, extracorporeal, percutaneous transseptal access, single or dual cannulation)

ECMO basically removes the blood from the venous system, oxygenates it, and then returns it through the arterial system.  It is for people whos heart and lungs are so diseased that they no longer serve their function.

The Tandem Heart is a cardiac assist device that is used for cardiogenic shock patients until the heart recovers on its own or until a more definitive treatment (transplant) can be done.


----------

